# My latest project Monte Shell Ferrari F40



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought this model to help me finish a slot car project of the same car. The subject is the Tamiya 1/24th scale kit of the Ferrari F40 racing version. It is a nice kit with very few fit issues. I had a little trouble matching up the exhaust manifolds to the turbo units and some fit issues with the side windows. Both problems were overcome with some careful trimming. The decals went on with no trouble and after debating the issue I decided not to apply a clear coat after placing all the decals. One detail to note, I added spark plug wires like some of the online build photos showed but after everything was assembled they virtually disappeared.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------

